# XeVision XV-LX70 and XV-LX70 SuperPower (both 50/70 watt HIDs) Review / Comparison



## XeRay (Mar 3, 2017)

It's time to announce what has only been alluded to, until NOW. BVH (a great guy and highly respected CPF member, I have known for more than 11 years) has been very gracious and agree to do a review etc. of the Super Power and comparison between the XV-LX70 (standard) and the XV-LX70 Superpower. Because both units have our (XeVision) ballast, bulb and igniter, we placed the XV prefix on the front of both model numbers. Both units have our "Light engines" inside ( "XeVision Inside" ). We need to also thank FroggyTaco for assisting BVH and with providing access to a long range testing site. The efforts of both these gentlemen is greatly appreciated. Both lights will be delivered to BVH by Monday March 6th. We also thank LED1982 for suggesting this test/review in the first place, without him, none of this would be possible. I am sure he is "chomping at the bit" to have the light in his hands, but he has patiently delayed his personal needs and gratification by putting the review ahead of his own desires. A very selfless act I would say, on his part.


----------



## ven (Mar 3, 2017)

Fantastic news and thanks to all who are making this happen..................i am intrigued on mr taco's long range testing site:naughty: Sounds like a flashaholics dream!


----------



## tab665 (Mar 3, 2017)

this is a stellar example of the character found in some of the members here. this is going to be epic. ive noticed a recent revival of sorts here in the HID subforums. this shoot out should provide the fresh beamshots this subforum needs (as well as a new link to provide the "LED surpassing HID crowd"). huge thanks to all the members involved.


----------



## Alex1234 (Mar 3, 2017)

This is Super exciting and i cant wait to see the Power of this beast unleashed


----------



## BVH (Mar 3, 2017)

For an appetizer see this thread and post from April of 14. Same range will be used.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...olarion-PH50&p=4414167&viewfull=1#post4414167


----------



## LED1982 (Mar 3, 2017)

BVH said:


> For an appetizer see this thread and post from April of 14. Same range will be used.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...olarion-PH50&p=4414167&viewfull=1#post4414167



I'm a huge fan of how those Maxabeam shots helps you to put what you're seeing into perspective even better. That Maxabeam laser helps you better appreciate the spill that you get far down range outside of the hotspot in the XeVision. Awesome far distance comparison tool!

A little off topic but I've been catching a few early X-Files reruns lately, it's funny Mulder & Scully run around with Maxabeams a lot as if they are pocket sized EDCs lol.


----------



## sledhead (Mar 3, 2017)

Wish this shoot out was in the NorthEast.....love to see these in person.


----------



## BVH (Mar 4, 2017)

Both lights arrived undamaged. We need to do this on Monday or Tuesday eve as I forgot that I have some knee work being done on Thursday that will keep me off my feet for a while. Working on scheduling with Froggy Taco.

My reviews don't contain any Lux, CP or other measurements of the lights. Just beamshots and some verbiage describing what was seen and some on the physical characteristics of the lights themselves. I take the same shot with 3 or 4 established camera settings and then use the one - when posted to CPF - that best resembles what I saw. What looks just right in Photoshop (I just use it as a viewer and for cropping if i do that) usually does not look correct in CPF due to the pic size reduction so I end up using one that looks a tiny bit too bright in PS.

Froggy's got a much better camera than I do so hopefully he'll take some also and give us more to choose from to best illustrate what we saw.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Mar 5, 2017)

Cant wait, always great to see these comparisons.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 8, 2017)

Since BVH has been so quiet I figured I would let y'all know that the beam shots were successfully taken! 

All the photos are in BVH's hand so I won't spoil the surprise other than he has a busy personal life ATM but his review will be forthcoming!

It is fun to see these lights in person & it's utterly ridiculous how much output is available in literally the palm of your hand/arm/body!


----------



## BVH (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks to members LED1982 and Xeray, I and member Froggy Taco had the opportunity to see, handle and shoot these two excellent lights at Froggy's friends rural property. All the beam pics are from Froggy's camera and knowledge base as they put mine to shame. The target trees are at 990 Yard and 1230 Yard distances. Each light was shot hitting the target trees at both the 50 Watt and 70 Watt settings. NOTE: I highly suggest viewing these when your room is darkened and there is no other screen light reaching your eyes - use your hands to block all but the light from the pic itself. It makes a very big difference - at least for me. Things that are plainly not visible when viewing normally during the day with high ambient light are plainly visible when using the method I suggested. Also, it will make it appear that these two lights are not performing as good as they do if not viewed as suggested. I did my very best in trying to end up with posted pics that represent what we saw. I would probably have used the next brightest version of the pic for normal ambient light viewing. Froggy used 1.6, 2.0 and 2.5 second exposures at f/7.1. I then picked the one most representative and used it. No Photoshopping here. The camera used is an Olympus OM-D E-M1 with an Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 75mm f/1.8 lens. The temp was about 47 with light winds so you might see some particulates in the beams.


Up first, some static pics of the two lights together to illustrate relative size. The head of the SuperLight is HUGE. Handles and batteries are the same size and in-fact, the batteries are interchangeable, they have the same part number on the back. You want to be sure to have a good grip on the SuperLight when handling it. It is heavy although I didn't find it too heavy when walking around with it for a short time. For actual longer use, I'd definitely want to use the shoulder strap. Both lights use the upgraded ballast developed by Xeray - this particular Superlight being upgraded by Xeray prior to shipment to me. Both of these lights would be excellent for Search and Rescue - with Superlight being able to "see" further down the road by an estimated 300-500 Yards.


































The first two daytime pics are of the range. However, the pic is from a shoot a couple years ago and this time, we were about 100' left of the position from which these pics were taken so relationships of objects is a bit different. Also only the middle red circle is relevant as it is the 990 Yard target tree. The 1230 Yard target tree is the more fuller, darker, taller vertical foliage tree just to the left of the left red circle. (I forgot to get a new daytime shot) The white objects in the foreground are stacks of shipping containers for scale.














Xevision XV-LX70 -50 Watts @ 990 Yards - The target tree is not the lower, more easily seen tree but is above it. See below pic and it will be clear. Again, use the recommended viewing procedure and the target tree will appear out of nowhere.





XeVision XV-LX70 SuperLight - 50 Watts @ 990 Yards





Xevision XV-LX70 -70 Watts @ 990 Yards






XeVision XV-LX70 SuperLight -70 Watts @ 990 Yards






Xevision XV-LX70 -50 Watts @ 1230 Yards. We really could not see the tree and the pic represents this.





XeVision XV-LX70 SuperLight -50 Watts @ 1230 Yards





Xevision XV-LX70 - 70 Watts @1230 Yards. Use the recommended viewing procedure to see the target tree.





XeVision XV-LX70 SuperLight -70 Watts @ 1230 Yards. The trees to the right of the target tree are 1254 Yards distant. The trees to the left of the target tree are 1278 Yards distant.


----------



## LED1982 (Mar 8, 2017)

Great job! I like these shots a lot and that comment is from viewing them from my cell phone and before I have a chance to try out your dark room recommendation, I'll try that later tonight on my big screen in the dark. Wow the Superpower is actually even more larger than the regular than I thought. I made the right choice!! Far from being turned off from the huge head I'm actually disappointed that it's taking Lemax so long to come out with the Superpower XL lol.


----------



## Magio (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow! The Superpower outhrows the standard Lx70 by a huge margin. Would have been nice to have seen how the Maxabeam would stack up against these throwers since most people consider it the king of throwers, but I'm very thankful we got to see any pictures at all:thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Mar 8, 2017)

Magio said:


> Wow! The Superpower outhrows the standard Lx70 by a huge margin. Would have been nice to have seen how the Maxabeam would stack up against these throwers since most people consider it the king of throwers, but I'm very thankful we got to see any pictures at all:thumbsup:



Already done: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...olarion-PH50&p=4414167&viewfull=1#post4414167


----------



## hahoo (Mar 9, 2017)

what was his ISO speed ?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 9, 2017)

hahoo said:


> what was his ISO speed ?



1600 IIRC or possibly 1250


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2017)

Awesome pics guys, thanks for taking the time and sharing....................BEASTS!!!

What a play ground you have there...........WOW, would love a few nights of flashlight fun camping out, super cool.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 9, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> 1600 IIRC or possibly 1250



cool deal, tx for that
actually have an exif viewer, i forgot about, and it seems you were at 1600 iso
were these handheld, or did you use tripod?
they do look a little bit under exposed on my puter, but everybodys screen is set different
im just getting into taking beamshots , so im trying to learn as i go
any reason you shoot at high iso over a lower iso number?
do you ever do a control shot to compare things to ?
btw, i had never heard of the camera and lens you have and googled it , nice setup !


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 9, 2017)

hahoo said:


> cool deal, tx for that
> actually have an exif viewer, i forgot about, and it seems you were at 1600 iso
> were these handheld, or did you use tripod?
> they do look a little bit under exposed on my puter, but everybodys screen is set different
> ...



Thanks.

All tripod shot, using the 2 second timer so there should be no camera shake. IIRC the in-body 5 axis stabilization is also turned off because that can actually induce blurriness when the camera is perfectly still. Manfrotto tripod if your curious.

I came from a full Canon(40D) crop set-up & was looking for a much more compact & quieter(no mirror slap) set-up. Also at times do a lot of indoor low light kid pics & the double DOF(compared to FF) at a given F-Stop was a plus for me & my needs. Essentially allows me to shoot @f2.8 while getting f5.6 DOF so the kids whole face is in focus rather than the tip of those while maintaining enough shutter speed to minimize blurring.

I used the highest ISO I could w/o introducing noise because I wanted to keep the exposures as short as possible to mine any camera shake from wind gusts or me walking around the tripod, etc.

Most point & shoots can't go over ISO200 w/o adding a chunk of noise. This caliber of camera allows a lot of leeway in that regard but of course a FF digital would allow ISO6400 at the same noise level & a crop camera(i.e. APS-C) would allow for ISO3200.

p.s. The all sensors with cross type phase detection for very fast continuos auto focus & 10FPS is nice as well


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 9, 2017)

I failed to do a night control shot this time. 

We had about 1/2-2/3 moon while shooting. 

If the big lights were off & our eyes readjusted we didn't need our headlamps to see where we were walking but honestly once the lights were tuned on the light output just dwarfs that. It actually makes the ambient moonlight "go away" because the eyes are adjusted to seeing this bright beam.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 9, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> I failed to do a night control shot this time.
> 
> We had about 1/2-2/3 moon while shooting.
> 
> If the big lights were off & our eyes readjusted we didn't need our headlamps to see where we were walking but honestly once the lights were tuned on the light output just dwarfs that. It actually makes the ambient moonlight "go away" because the eyes are adjusted to seeing this bright beam.



yeah, it's easy to get flash blindness when play'n w/these toys, lol.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 9, 2017)

cool deal mr froggy, good job, been curious to see this lx70 in action !
the canon 40d is what im using right now
and im with you on noise, i hate it:shakehead
mine does OK at 1600 , but i have been shooting at 200 iso when i try beamshots to keep the noise out
heres a few i just did last night, and posted on vihns forum
ill take any critique , good or bad from another seasoned shooter like yourself:thumbsup:
thanks again for posting this, people dont see what hard work goes into getting things right for shots like this
have a look here if you get bored

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?427916-The-Lounge-2017/page84


----------



## hahoo (Mar 9, 2017)

what are the stacks of white things in the foreground? look like cinder blocks or something ?


----------



## BVH (Mar 9, 2017)

Shipping containers


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 9, 2017)

The 40D was a superb camera when it came out but technology marches on. This EM-1 gives about the same noise @1600 that the 40D did @400 which buys me a lot of flexibility.

And yes the photo's are intentionally underexposed because otherwise the beams & their illumination are overrepresented in the pics compared to what we're seeing while on-site IMO.


Viewing images is SOOOO hard because almost nobody has a calibrated monster & who know's what monitor settings that greatly impact what you see...even adjust brightness for your computer's ambient light can impact the image brightness.

So my basic beamshot goal is to not have "starry" other light sources that show/prove excess exposure & of course preferring to keep shutter speeds as fast as possible. A 2 second exposure is subject to far less outside shake/blurriness compared to a 5 second exposure for example. 

Also aside from the lights beam, the non-illuminated areas should be essentially black since it's night time.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 9, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> The 40D was a superb camera when it came out but technology marches on. This EM-1 gives about the same noise @1600 that the 40D did @400 which buys me a lot of flexibility.
> 
> And yes the photo's are intentionally underexposed because otherwise the beams & their illumination are overrepresented in the pics compared to what we're seeing while on-site IMO.
> 
> ...




makes sense to me
so if i am shooting at --------- f 6.3, iso- 200, and 13 second shutter 
and you are shooting at ----- f 7.1, iso- 1600, and 2 second shutter

are we close to shooting " the same final exposure" so to speak, as far as the same amount of light getting in?
i might try and roll the iso up some next time and see how it goes
never thought about it in this manner
ive got a good manfrotto tripod also, and a heavy duty ball head, so ive never worried much about that end of it
thanks for the suggestions ! .... and sorry to all if i got too far off topic :thinking:


----------



## Magio (Mar 9, 2017)

BVH said:


> Already done: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...olarion-PH50&p=4414167&viewfull=1#post4414167



You the man BVH! Maxabeam still easily outhrows these its seems.


----------



## BVH (Mar 9, 2017)

As it should being DC short arc at 85 Watts vrs ac hid at 70 watts.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Mar 12, 2017)

That superpower has some serious throw , some great pics and comparisons. 

Working out from the FL-1 4250m distance quoted for that light works out to 4.5million candlepower and it certainly shows in those pictures.

Thanks for doing all that for us to have a look at .


----------



## LED1982 (Mar 12, 2017)

IlluminatedOne said:


> That superpower has some serious throw , some great pics and comparisons.
> 
> Working out from the FL-1 4250m distance quoted for that light works out to 4.5million candlepower and it certainly shows in those pictures.
> 
> Thanks for doing all that for us to have a look at .



There was another post somewhere where someone also said 4.5 million candela but I forgot where I saw it and couldn't find it, he showed the math in the post. So unless I hear otherwise I'm going to just tell people it's 4.5 million candela from now on. Thanks.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 12, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> There was another post somewhere where someone also said 4.5 million candela but I forgot where I saw it and couldn't find it, he showed the math in the post. So unless I hear otherwise I'm going to just tell people it's 4.5 million candela from now on. Thanks.




use this
plug and play, takes all the guess work out

http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/light/lux-to-candela-calculator.htm


----------



## hahoo (Mar 12, 2017)

heres your numbers


----------



## LED1982 (Mar 12, 2017)

Awesome link hahoo thanks! So now I know what Maxabeam candela is now also, 12.25 million cd


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 12, 2017)

hahoo said:


> makes sense to me
> so if i am shooting at --------- f 6.3, iso- 200, and 13 second shutter
> and you are shooting at ----- f 7.1, iso- 1600, and 2 second shutter
> 
> ...



We're probably "exposing" the sensor with a similar net amount of photons. Once upon a time I could find a exposure calculator that would give us actual numbers.

My basic goal is raise the ISO as high as I can w/o sacrificing detail/noise. Then choose the f-stop for the desired DOF. Finally create the desired exposure by manipulating the shutter speed.

Of course if that creates too high(long) of a shutter speed for a given situation then you have to start compromising on either ISO or f-stop(dof) to maintain the desired picture sharpness.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 12, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> Awesome link hahoo thanks! So now I know what Maxabeam candela is now also, 12.25 million cd


+1 thx hahoo!!


----------



## XeRay (Mar 14, 2017)

Before any more time passes, I need to thank BVH and FroggyTaco for taking their personal time out to do this shoot. We all owe them a debt of gratitude. Thank you both for your efforts.


----------



## BVH (Mar 14, 2017)

Both of us had a lot of fun shooting the two lights and what could be better than getting to see two powerful handheld HID's perform without having to buy them. You two gave us that opportunity so a Thank You to you both also.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 14, 2017)

BVH said:


> Both of us had a lot of fun shooting the two lights and what could be better than getting to see two powerful handheld HID's perform without having to buy them. You two gave us that opportunity so a Thank You to you both also.


That had to be amazing to witness in person. Great job guys. And what a great honor to be picked to do this


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 14, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> That had to be amazing to witness in person. Great job guys. And what a great honor to be picked to do this



Next time you should come up. You only live 3-4 hours away from us.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 14, 2017)

XeRay said:


> Before any more time passes, I need to thank BVH and FroggyTaco for taking their personal time out to do this shoot. We all owe them a debt of gratitude. Thank you both for your efforts.



Your welcome. It is mostly me showing up & enjoying Bob's light show!


----------



## LED1982 (Mar 15, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> Next time you should come up. You only live 3-4 hours away from us.





BVH said:


> what could be better than getting to see two powerful handheld HID's perform without having to buy them



How about getting to see two powerful handheld HID's perform without having to buy them along with a dozen CPF'ers taking Froggy up on his invite over a couple kegs and a pig roast...and let's also throw in a few women that look like Eva Longoria


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 15, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> Next time you should come up. You only live 3-4 hours away from us.


What part are you guys at. I would definitely make the trip.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 15, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> We're probably "exposing" the sensor with a similar net amount of photons.
> 
> Of course if that creates too high(long) of a shutter speed for a given situation then you have to start compromising on either ISO or f-stop(dof) to maintain the desired picture sharpness.



If you run into a situation where you're getting too much light, a neutral density filter is your friend. 

Other than for sports, I don't go higher than ISO 400. I want pixel peeping sharpness. My Nikon D3x full frame sensor is 24mp and does well down to ISO 1600, but I'm more pleased with the images at low ISO values.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 15, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> What part are you guys at. I would definitely make the trip.



Look up Paso Robles Regional airport. Within 1/2 mile


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 15, 2017)

NoNotAgain said:


> If you run into a situation where you're getting too much light, a neutral density filter is your friend.
> 
> Other than for sports, I don't go higher than ISO 400. I want pixel peeping sharpness. My Nikon D3x full frame sensor is 24mp and does well down to ISO 1600, but I'm more pleased with the images at low ISO values.




Yeah ND filters are sweet for the right applications!

Super Sharpness is the "downside" of digital photography. Film grain is a neat thing that has largely been cast aside or added post processing that added a lot to photos of yesteryear.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 15, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> Look up Paso Robles Regional airport. Within 1/2 mile



I lived in Paso Robles for about 1 month back in the early 80's, Also lived in Pismo Beach for about a month as well. Back then I worked in the oil exploration business, running a seismograph crew. We also worked in Lompoc, near Santa Maria also within and near Vandenberg AFB.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 15, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> Look up Paso Robles Regional airport. Within 1/2 mile


I have friends in Paso Robles not far at all. Will definetly make a trip that way. Only 2 1/2- 3 hour drive . Nothing really. Takes me that long sometime to go 40 miles in this horrible traffic


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 15, 2017)

XeRay said:


> I lived in Paso Robles for about 1 month back in the early 80's, Also lived in Pismo Beach for about a month as well. Back then I worked in the oil exploration business, running a seismograph crew. We also worked in Lompoc, near Santa Maria and in and near Vandenberg AFB.



no freaking way..as a kid there was oil seismic crews that assessed property(30 acres) we were renting on Buena Vista Rd near the airport. These huge machines that kept slamming the ground with a massive hydraulic piston presumably to measure the resulting seismic waves like sonar I'm guessing.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 15, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> no freaking way..as a kid there was oil seismic crews that assessed property(30 acres) we were renting on Buena Vista Rd near the airport. These huge machines that kept slamming the ground with a massive hydraulic piston presumably to measure the resulting seismic waves like sonar I'm guessing.



They are called "Vibrators" they are usually 3 to 5 trucks or buggys together weighing about 50,000 lbs each. The are all sychronized (multiple trucks and the vibrations are fully sychronized). The trucks have a hydraulic pad that goes down to the ground lifting the weight of the truck fully onto it. There is a heavy mass above the pad that shuttles up and down hydraulically as well, that sends sine wave (primarily P wave (pressure) and some S wave (shear)) frequencies into the ground. Typically in the 10 or 20 hz range at the bottom and cycles up to 100 or even 120 hz on the high end, each sweep (cycle) lasted maybe 10 seconds then maybe 5 addition seconds of listening by the seismometers (geophones). The trucks actually vibrate the ground, not pound it. The pad must stay coupled to the ground at all times during the vibration cycle to be effective in transmitting the specific vibration frequencies into the ground. Yes it works like ultrasound (looking at babies) or Sonar, to map the layers below. Can see the strata many thousands of feet down. 
What color were the trucks, do you remember ? I worked for Petty Ray Geophysical div of Geosource later purchased by Halliburton.







*The somewhat vertical black below lines are added to show faulting.*


----------



## BVH (Mar 15, 2017)

A bit off-topic for this thread but I'd be up for an encore performance if some "local" SoCal and/or NorCal CPF'rs wanted to see the Heavy Iron and Froggy's landowner was OK with it. I've got a TrakkaBeam 800 Watt that I haven't seen long-distance yet.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 15, 2017)

I'd be up for that for sure.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 15, 2017)

XeRay said:


> They are called "Vibrators" they are usually 3 to 5 trucks or buggys together weighing about 50,000 lbs each. The are all sychronized (multiple trucks and the vibrations are fully sychronized). The trucks have a hydraulic pad that goes down to the ground lifting the weight of the truck fully onto it. There is a heavy mass above the pad that shuttles up and down hydraulically as well, that sends sine wave (primarily P wave (pressure) and some S wave (shear)) frequencies into the ground. Typically in the 10 or 20 hz range at the bottom and cycles up to 100 or even 120 hz on the high end, each sweep (cycle) lasted maybe 10 seconds then maybe 5 addition seconds of listening by the seismometers (geophones). The trucks actually vibrate the ground, not pound it. The pad must stay coupled to the ground at all times during the vibration cycle to be effective in transmitting the the specific vibration frequencies into the ground. Yes it works like ultrasound (looking at babies) or Sonar, to map the layers below. Can see the strata many thousands of feet down.
> What color were the trucks, do you remember ? I worked for Petty Ray Geophysical div of Geosource later purchased by Halliburton.



Very cool info. I'm gonna dbl check & see if my parents recall because I was roughly about 7 years old at the time so my memory isn't that great on detail. I do recall the 3-5 vehicles in a line part though.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 15, 2017)

BVH said:


> A bit off-topic for this thread but I'd be up for an encore performance if some "local" SoCal and/or NorCal CPF'rs wanted to see the Heavy Iron and Froggy's landowner was OK with it. I've got a TrakkaBeam 800 Watt that I haven't seen long-distance yet.



I will of course verify but Matt won't care.


----------



## LED1982 (Mar 18, 2017)

Tonight I found myself a few nice spots to test the throw of the Superpower (at least as nice as possible without leaving my immediate area which ain't that great for nice spots), my favorite spot was a dead end that hits a river and has trees across the river, but what is really nice is on both sides of the street there are closed business offices instead of houses. If I go over to the next block's dead end in either direction I'd have houses on both sides, there is always that feeling like someone will call the cops. However what are cops going to do tell me it's illegal to shine a light over a river lol. Anyway, it hit the trees nicely, I wish I knew the distance. My only comparison was that I shined my Vinh TN42vn at the trees last week and it was a no go, it fell short and didn't help me if I had to see something or someone at the trees. 

So tonight it was St Patty's Day police mania and I was shining it sort of close to a bar in the one spot and I realized it must be like a beacon call to the 100 cops crawling around so I wanted to stop. The thing is, and this slipped my mind at first, is that you don't want to turn an HID on, not let it warm up, and then turn it off...so I wanted to stop almost instantly because of police, but I didn't wanna break the warm up rule...so without looking in the direction of the light I left it on and put it back in my car on the passenger seat. It was pretty impressive how it didn't burn a hole in my retina because at 4000K it's pretty warm. Not exactly comfortable if I looked right at it's reflection on the dashboard, but for a 4.5 million CD light to be shining on a dashboard 1 foot in front of it was pretty damn bearable!! I thought that was cool, VERY nice and warm!


----------



## sledhead (Mar 18, 2017)

If anyone was looking at your car from a distance it must have looked like an "Alien Glow" paranormal happening.:tinfoil: Something right from the UFO Files!


----------



## hahoo (Mar 18, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> Tonight I found myself a few nice spots to test the throw of the Superpower (at least as nice as possible without leaving my immediate area which ain't that great for nice spots), my favorite spot was a dead end that hits a river and has trees across the river, but what is really nice is on both sides of the street there are closed business offices instead of houses. If I go over to the next block's dead end in either direction I'd have houses on both sides, there is always that feeling like someone will call the cops. However what are cops going to do tell me it's illegal to shine a light over a river lol. Anyway, it hit the trees nicely, I wish I knew the distance. My only comparison was that I shined my Vinh TN42vn at the trees last week and it was a no go, it fell short and didn't help me if I had to see something or someone at the trees.
> 
> So tonight it was St Patty's Day police mania and I was shining it sort of close to a bar in the one spot and I realized it must be like a beacon call to the 100 cops crawling around so I wanted to stop. The thing is, and this slipped my mind at first, is that you don't want to turn an HID on, not let it warm up, and then turn it off...so I wanted to stop almost instantly because of police, but I didn't wanna break the warm up rule...so without looking in the direction of the light I left it on and put it back in my car on the passenger seat. It was pretty impressive how it didn't burn a hole in my retina because at 4000K it's pretty warm. Not exactly comfortable if I looked right at it's reflection on the dashboard, but for a 4.5 million CD light to be shining on a dashboard 1 foot in front of it was pretty damn bearable!! I thought that was cool, VERY nice and warm!




we need pics or it didnt happen
go to google earth, and click that lil yard stick symbol it the top, and it will tell you to the inch how far that treeline is
now go out tonight and get us some pics  :thumbsup:


----------



## XeRay (Mar 20, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> Tonight I found myself a few nice spots to test the throw of the Superpower (at least as nice as possible without leaving my immediate area which ain't that great for nice spots), my favorite spot was a dead end that hits a river and has trees across the river, but what is really nice is on both sides of the street there are closed business offices instead of houses. If I go over to the next block's dead end in either direction I'd have houses on both sides, there is always that feeling like someone will call the cops. However what are cops going to do tell me it's illegal to shine a light over a river lol. Anyway, it hit the trees nicely, I wish I knew the distance. My only comparison was that I shined my Vinh TN42vn at the trees last week and it was a no go, it fell short and didn't help me if I had to see something or someone at the trees.
> 
> So tonight it was St Patty's Day police mania and I was shining it sort of close to a bar in the one spot and I realized it must be like a beacon call to the 100 cops crawling around so I wanted to stop. The thing is, and this slipped my mind at first, is that you don't want to turn an HID on, not let it warm up, and then turn it off...so I wanted to stop almost instantly because of police, but I didn't wanna break the warm up rule...so without looking in the direction of the light I left it on and put it back in my car on the passenger seat. It was pretty impressive how it didn't burn a hole in my retina because at 4000K it's pretty warm. Not exactly comfortable if I looked right at it's reflection on the dashboard, but for a 4.5 million CD light to be shining on a dashboard 1 foot in front of it was pretty damn bearable!! I thought that was cool, VERY nice and warm!




You don't need to worry about this warm up, cool down use. It would never be an issue unless it became an ongoing habit. Just use the light.


----------



## hahoo (Jun 22, 2017)

LED1982 said:


> There was another post somewhere where someone also said 4.5 million candela but I forgot where I saw it and couldn't find it, he showed the math in the post. So unless I hear otherwise I'm going to just tell people it's 4.5 million candela from now on. Thanks.



well, we need updates on this light, with beamshots
its been like a decade since you got it


----------

